# What would you upgrade first??



## speedworkaddict (Sep 28, 2008)

I am on a 2008 BMC Streetfire with full Dura-Ace 7700. Stock EC70 fork, Stock EA50 seatpost, and Ritchey WCS bar and stem rolling on Mavic Ksyrium Sl's with Attack/Force tire combo. 

This ride is treasured by me although still a bit pudgy... any ideas what to upgrade first?? The dollar issue is not the biggest limiter but a few hundred dollars at a time is the most I can swing. I really like what I read about Alpha Q forks and posts. Any thoughts???


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

*Wheelset*

Wheelset is the first thing I would upgrade


----------



## speedworkaddict (Sep 28, 2008)

*True about the wheels...*

Jenson has Easton EC90 SLX's for dirt cheap right now but I think I'll just have to order a set of handbuilts from prowheelbuilder or ligero later this spring. If I could spec a 1200 g/pr set for light training/racing I'd be pretty stoked.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

(Sorted in terms of initial price investment)
Tubes, Tires, Chain, Wheels. (If you didn't have a decent cockpit already, I would suggest that...)


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Agree with the wheelset; Easton SLX's are about 1400 grams. That's 1/4 to 1/2 pound off your wheels. And it's "rotational weight".
Tubes also--performance light ones are 70 grams and cheap.
Check http://weightweenies.starbike.com/ for weight comparisons.

Truetemper and Easton make very good forks. But the top of the line Ritchey is absolutely amazing. And a hair under 300 grams.


----------

